# m-systems diskonchip 2000 memory range problem



## rm1947 (Apr 7, 2008)

have loaded driver for m-systems diskonchip 2000 on an HP Pavillion computer. Driver is fine, but asks for "memory range" to be configured manually. Says to consult documentation which I do not have. Memory range is set on basic configuration of 0000.

Can anyone help with the proper procedure to set the memory range for the card reader so that it will work?

Thanks.


----------



## saravan (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have also working with disk on chip 2000 and i am newbie to this DOC.so send any sample codes or driver code regarding for Disk on chip2000 to progress my project.




Regards&Thanks,
Saravanan


----------



## prasmin (May 18, 2008)

rm1947 said:


> have loaded driver for m-systems diskonchip 2000 on an HP Pavillion computer. Driver is fine, but asks for "memory range" to be configured manually. Says to consult documentation which I do not have. Memory range is set on basic configuration of 0000.
> 
> Can anyone help with the proper procedure to set the memory range for the card reader so that it will work?
> 
> Thanks.


Dear friend, 

Hi :wave:

I would like to know how have you connected Diskonchip 2000 to the Computer. I am also looking for the same to solve the problem of booting from DOC. 

Please reply :wave::wave:

Prasmin Mehta


----------

